# Sanduhr in Anwendung einbauen



## Lautsprecher (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

in meiner Anwendung findet ein Datenabgleich  zwischen Eingabe und Datenbank statt, der je nach Rechnerleistung etwas länger dauern kann. 
ist es vielleicht möglich während dem Abgleich dem Benutzer eine  drehende Sanduhr oder etwas ähnliches anzuzeigen?
Und wenn ja wie?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo!


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Cursor;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

/**
 * @author daritho
 * 
 */
public class WaitCursorExample extends JFrame {

    public WaitCursorExample() {
        super("WaitCursorExample");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(320, 240);
        setVisible(true);
        getContentPane().setCursor(
                Cursor.getPredefinedCursor(Cursor.WAIT_CURSOR));
    }

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new WaitCursorExample();
    }
}
```

Gruss Tom


----------



## Lautsprecher (13. Februar 2006)

Funktioniert einwandfrei, kann man denn jetzt anstatt der Sanduhr ein bewegliches
Gif einbauen? habe vorher schon daran rumgespielt.
Jpg's konnte ich bereits anzeigen, doch beim gif's kommt gar nichts...
an was liegt das?


----------



## schnuffie (15. Februar 2006)

```
Toolkit tk = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
Image pointer = tk.getImage("pointer.gif");
Cursor myPointer= tk.createCustomCursor(pointer, new Point(10,10), "irgendwas");
myComponent.setCursor(myPointer);
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Also animiert werden die Cursor dadurch immer noch nicht ;-)

Gruss Tom


----------

